# selling silkworms for breeding or feeding and leopard geckos



## Trueturtlelover (Aug 31, 2012)

selling silkworms for breeding or feeding and leopard geckos any age really. $10 for 60 worms live and $16 for a leopard gecko I don't like ship live animals or bugs because I wouldn't want to be shipped myself but I will if needed. I live in NC shipping is to bucks more


----------

